# Old bevel gauge



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw an unusual, old bevel gauge today at an antique store. ("Pictures!" I know, I know).

The bevel gauge was shaped somewhat like an old jackknife with one blade. In other words, the blade of the bevel gauge folded into a space in the handle exactly like a knife blade folds into a pocket knife handle. There was a hinge at one end (for the blade) and a spacer at the other end, so that once the blade was retracted, it fit snugly into the handle. There is a metal hinge that allows the blade to move in and out, but there is no mechanism for locking the blade in place. The wood looked very old, but the bevel gauge was carefully made. I couldn't see a maker's mark: perhaps it was hand made.

Anybody know anything about this?

Here's a crude PowerPoint drawing. On the actual gauge, the ends were rounder and the blade had a decorative shape on the end like that of an old, wooden try square blade.










Update: here's a picture of small, metal bevel gauges like the wooden one I saw:


----------

